# Need Acroread help



## xman73 (Jan 20, 2009)

Some time ago, I installed Acroread7 from ports with no problem.  Now, on a different computer, I'm having no luck with version8.

To begin, I have linux_enable="YES" in my rc.conf file.  After su to root, CD to /usr/ports/print/acroread8.  I do make install clean, and all seems to go OK.  However, acroread8 should appear in /usr/local/bin, but it doesn't.  It;s nowhere to be found.

The pkg-message says "To run this, set ADOBE_LANG=%%ADOBE_LANG%%
and use %%PREFIX%%/bin/acroread.  (when LANG is set, ADOBE_LANGwill be set automatically based on it)"  After lots of Googling, I still haven't a clue about this.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Lowell (Jan 20, 2009)

Does this still happen with an updated set of ports?
[There is no pkg-message at all in the port right now.]


----------



## xman73 (Jan 20, 2009)

Lowell said:
			
		

> Does this still happen with an updated set of ports?
> [There is no pkg-message at all in the port right now.]



I just updated with portsnap. Fetched 98 patches and 6 new ports or updates. Under /usr/ports/print/acroread8, there is a folder "files" in which the pkg-message exists. Did make install clean, and got the same results.  No acroread8 to be found. Tried to open a PDF file with Firefox, got message no helper could be found.


----------



## xman73 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Problem Solved*

The other night I heard a clunk from this computer.  Everything seemed OK so I thought no more of it until now.

I have twin drives, master & slave, and as I go along, if all is OK, I dd to clone the master to the slave.  If something gets broken, I just dd from slave to master.  Today when I tried this, dd denied me permisssion.  So, I jumpered the slave as master and   recoupled the cable.  The install went well, the license agreement came up, and acroread8 is up and running.  Looks like I need a new hard drive.


----------

